# If I wanted to add chocolate to my wine



## Sammyk (Jun 5, 2012)

I have 2 batches going and would like to add chocolate to 1 gallons of each.

Can it still be added after fermentation? My cherry preserve and canned cherry wine will soon reach .99 in the next day or two when I will rack to 1 gallon carboys. Can I add chocolate to one gallon carboy? If so, what kind of chocolate and how much?

I posted a minute ago about my stuck red raspberry wine. I would also like to add chocolate too one gallon of the red raspberry wine too once I find out how to get it unstuck. If so, same question. How much chocolate and what kind?


----------



## Julie (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes you can add it after fermentation, that is what I do, I use Lindt's 85% cocoa dark chocolate. There are some on here who will use cocoa powder but you are taking a chance of your wine not clearing. I have never had a problem with using the dark chocolate.


----------



## KatyDinkle (Jun 5, 2012)

Hate to sound stupid, Julie, but is that a solid chocolate - not a powder? If so, do you melt it first?


----------



## Deezil (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a solid - chunks of a chocolate bar - and just sits in the bottom basically... It'll slowly impress its flavor upon the wine - i think it might be the alcohol that draws it out, or maybe just being in a liquid?


----------



## KatyDinkle (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmmm...that's interesting. Thanks.


----------



## Julie (Jun 5, 2012)

It might be jst being in a liquid, not sure but that is what I initially thought. Anyway, it leeches into your wine slowly and you can test it here and there to decide when you have enought. I would probably ue one bar for a gallon batch and check it after about 4 weeks, then every two weeks after that, I won't leave it in any longer than 12 weeks.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you think any dark chocolate bar will work? I don't think I have seen the Lindt's in bars......


----------



## Julie (Jun 5, 2012)

yes any dark chocolate, try to keep it at least 65% cocoa


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Here is a picture of some cherry wine I did. One with chocolate and one with chocolate and almonds.


----------



## pjd (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow Dan, How much chocolate did you use? It looks like allot!


----------



## Deezil (Jun 5, 2012)

Did you toast those almonds? cant remember..


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack Keller has a whole page talking about adding chocolate to wine. We added some milk chocolate, the cassein in it helped really clear the wine. Cracked


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Deezil said:


> Did you toast those almonds? cant remember..


 
Yes I bought raw almonds and then toasted them. Do not buy roasted almonds as those are cooked in oil.


----------



## Sammyk (Jun 5, 2012)

hmmm I am thinking semi sweet chocolate chips? How many or each to a gallon, Dan?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2012)

If I remember right I added about 1/2 pound per three gallons. It is very chocolate forward. Next time i would cut the chocolate in half. I keep it in the wine during the secondary for about 30 days. My thoughts are you should be tasting the fruit first and then the chocolate second.


----------



## Loren (Jul 29, 2012)

Some friends shared a bottle of chocolate wine recently they had bought from a local bar here in Wisconsin, was almost like Baileys, did not read the label but will pick up a bottle this week as we are heading back to Florida soon. Will get what info I can and share if anyone is interested. 
Loren


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought some pure chocolate extract after messing around with the chocolate bars. I added the extract at the last racking, before aging.... I felt I lost too much in all the racking to get the chocolate bars out of the wine. 


And for the almond after many times of the pieces of almonds jamming up the racking cane, I went with pure almond extract.

The wine is just as good in comparison tastings as the "real chocolate" and toasted almonds.

The wine has kind of a cherry chocolate taste which we like and no hassle. And the extracts were a little cheaper then the chocolate bars and almonds I had to toast.

I added the above to red raspberry, cherry wine and strawberry wines I made from all fresh fruits. I decided that the combination would not taste good in my fresh peach and fresh blueberry wines.

Just my thoughts........!


----------



## Sammyk (Jul 29, 2012)

I wanted to add, Dan's recipe was also great, I just found it much easier and less work to use the extracts. I don't regret trying it either! I did not mean to discourage anyone from making his version.


----------



## john_cury (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys, what about vanilla? i am making my christmass batch and wanted to add a bit, any tips?


----------



## Julie (Nov 12, 2012)

vanilla beans or pure vanilla extract would work the best, I would stay away from anything that said imitation on it


----------



## cocroach (May 5, 2013)

I came across this post while searching for some tips on adding chocolate to wine. Is their guidance on which red wine-types benefit/showcase chocolate the best? (Couldn't find the Jack Keller site referenced above on adding chocolate to wine.) I have a MM Meglioi Barolo on the way and thought I'd try splitting the batch and adding chocolate to half. I thought to do the same possibly in the future for Amarone, Shiraz and Zinfandel. 

Also, would it be worth adding chocolate to the higher-end kits, or should I reserve my urge to experiment on the mid to low range ones?

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Gowers Choice (May 5, 2013)

I use Hershey's chocolate fudge sauce for my chocolate cherry wine, but it is also part eggnog as well. It's a Holidays tradition.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 6, 2013)

I have made a liquor from real cocoa nibs and vodka. Then later mixed it in with wine to fortify it. Worked out great. I imagine you could add the nibs (crushed as best as possible) to the fermentation and get similar results. It was not cheap though.


----------



## Julie (May 6, 2013)

YLu can use Lindt's dark chocolate, 70% or 80% cocoa wod work well. Stay away from powder cocoa, it is too difficult to clear.


----------



## cocroach (May 7, 2013)

These are all great tips! I have some cocoa nibs from one of the organic stores. I will try this out with the vodka. The nibs still release a bit of an oily film though. I assume this can be removed through filtering?


----------



## Downwards (May 8, 2013)

Julie said:


> YLu can use Lindt's dark chocolate, 70% or 80% cocoa wod work well. Stay away from powder cocoa, it is too difficult to clear.



We did the dark orange chocolate port with dutch cocoa powder, and I'll agree it is very difficult to clear. Started as a 3.5 gallon batch and I lose so much every time I rack it that it's now down to 3 gallons. It settles out fine, but just drop in a racking cane and it's up in the mix again. Tastes wonderful, but we'll likely never have it very clear without losing too much. I'm actually considering bottling it as it once it ages for a bit longer.


----------



## cocroach (May 8, 2013)

Would using chocolate extract yield the same chocolate taste as using real chocolate? I just wonder if not having clear wine affects how long you can keep it for.


----------

